# Pambula / east gippsland Herping... ish



## NickGeee (Jan 26, 2014)

hello everybody...
headed up with the family and a friend to Pambula beach, we hang around for two weeks. there isn't really much diversity as we stayed aroud the same place apart from when we had a look around Gippsland and Tilba Tilba. I am a pretty unexperienced photographer so I have just chose some of my favourite pics 
Many things like small twigs ended up in the photos with frustrated me a bit.. like this one which would have turned out kinda decent without it :facepalm::facepalm:



Eulamprus heatwolei by nickgherping, on Flickr
We were right next to a floodplain so I headed out to find some freddos.



Litoria ewingii by nickgherping, on Flickr
Def my fave, love the green speckles on this cool little.. girl?



Litoria Peroni by nickgherping, on Flickr
we went with flashlights at night and found this big fat stripey.



Striped marsh frog Limnodynastes peronii by nickgherping, on Flickr
ill get onto some herps.
water skinks were bloody everywhere!!!



Eulamprus heatwolei by nickgherping, on Flickr



Eulamprus heatwolei by nickgherping, on Flickr



Yellow bellied water skink Eulamprus heatwolei by nickgherping, on Flickr
annnnnnnnnddddd some jackys



Jacky Tree Dragon Amphibolurus muricatus by nickgherping, on Flickr



Jacky Dragon Amphibolurus muricatus by nickgherping, on Flickr
annnndddd some laceys



Varanus various by nickgherping, on Flickr



Varanus various by nickgherping, on Flickr



varanus various by nickgherping, on Flickr
Bugs, I love photographing these guys because they don't run like that bloody rbb I found when i forgot my camera:evil: 



botany bay diamond weevil by nickgherping, on Flickr



Native wasp by nickgherping, on Flickr



Long nosed belid weevil by nickgherping, on Flickr



Male raspy cricket in threat display by nickgherping, on Flickr



garden Orb weaver by nickgherping, on Flickr



??? by nickgherping, on Flickr
Enjoy what you made of this mishmash of herps and bugs


----------



## CharlesNorman (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice like the new pics looks like u were successful


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 27, 2014)

The last picture looks like the caterpillar from a wattle moth, Neola semiaurata, pinky grey body, sparse hairs on it's body and the fleshy spike on it's tail suggests this to me.

Nice set of photos to


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 27, 2014)

Wing_Nut said:


> The last picture looks like the caterpillar from a wattle moth, Neola semiaurata, pinky grey body, sparse hairs on it's body and the fleshy spike on it's tail suggests this to me. Nice set of photos to



Thanks for the ID, found 4 on one small bush. They were there at night and the day after as well.
And thanks for the compliment, they are not astounding photos but I guess they are coming along


----------

